# Family trip in the midst of a seperation



## silentsiren (Sep 9, 2014)

My current situation is that I have a 2yr old and don't think that living together with spouse is going to work and that we need a separation until we can work things out on our own terms. Over a year ago we purchased tickets for family trip with inlaws near a major destination that can not be returned. I am not going to be selfish and not let my son see his relatives for the first time. I have a huge issue with going myself, but I want to go and use the airfare for my own trip. 

Also I didn't mention but due to finances we can not live separately for another 6 months or so, How do I deal with this? We have only been together 3 years total , my first marriage, their second first was for money.


I apologize for being confusing.
My question is, should I go on the trip or not. We still live together and will continue to due so for monetary reasons until we move in 6 months. I dont know how to deal with my inlaws now that they might not even be that, but they are related to my son. I really dont know what to make of all this.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

What's the question?


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Please define the question and while you're at it will you please divulge if either you or your spouse is seeing someone else?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I sense she wants to ask a question...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Does your spouse know about your thoughts and feelings on the marriage? Can you remain amicable while "separated" in-house? Do you have separate bedrooms for the two of you?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silentsiren (Sep 9, 2014)

PBear said:


> Does your spouse know about your thoughts and feelings on the marriage? Can you remain amicable while "separated" in-house? Do you have separate bedrooms for the two of you?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes he knows my feelings, we are good friends and are honest to each other. we dont have seperate rooms yet, this all happened about a week ago.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good start. But it's rare that the in-house separation works as planned. It might be possible for a limited duration, though. 

Can you have separate rooms? As in, is there a way you can juggle things in the house? And can you both avoid dating while living together?

As far as your trip... How long of a trip is it? And does his family know you want out?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

